# Where did everybody go ??



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Boy sure stated off like wow and what happened.

Ive been away but i must confess i do spend a bit of time on my JET 14*42 lathe (all bowl work) i real get caught up in it, to the point that my wife says that i am no longer doing anymore projects with the other machines in the shop.
What the heck we all love it so go for it.
roy


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I was going to ask the same thing Roy. Corey and Bob N. whisked me over here and then it is like things shut down. Well maybe the long weekend. I am going to post a new one here as I just got home from Denver and Woodcraft.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Roy......

We are all still here.... just waiting to see some pictures of your beautiful turnings  I have seen some of your flat work and can only dream of what you have turned on that 1442. It is one nice lathe and one I will be looking at if and whe I add a full size lathe to my shop.

And for Bernie.... we are here just keeping an eye on you


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been busy working on a kitchen remodel myself. I would rather be turning but I am going to be stuck doing this for the next month at least! Oh well....

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> I have been busy working on a kitchen remodel myself. I would rather be turning but I am going to be stuck doing this for the next month at least! Oh well....
> 
> Corey


How about some progress pictures Corey?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, not much to show really, work up to this point has been pretty much just rough work. I have removed all the door, window and floor trim, pulled down the upper cabinets and textured and painted the ceiling. Doesn't look much different then when I started 3 weeks ago or so. I ran into a problem trying to hang a ceiling light when the hot wire broke off and left a shorty. Waiting for an electrician to come and fix that. Next is texturing the walls and getting it ready for paint and knocking out the window and replacing. I will post photos then probably. I am tired of it already, got a long way to go! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's tip on the short wire.. 

1st. turn off the breaker for the line.
Remove the box, some are nailed and some have screws holding them in.
(if it's nailed , pry it out just a bit and get your vise gribs on it and then pry on them to get the nail out.)
Push the box up or pull it down a bit so you can see if the line is stapled to a stud if so remove the staple and see if you can pull just a bit more wire to the box most of the time you can  if not remove the wires from the box now pull the wire down just a bit and get a new outlet box (plastic)push the wires into it and get a new wire set of 3 wires about 2 ft long (wihite/black/green or plane copper) push them in the outlet box and wire nut them then put a cover on it and then push it back in the hole then let the new wires hang down now push the wires into the box for the light box/fixtures screw it back in place and rehang the light fixture. 
Now would be a great time to put in a 2 x 4 to hang the light fixture on or you can pickup a remodel kit also.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks bob. I just don't mess around with the sparky stuff. I have a freind that is an electrician and he is going to come look at it and fix me up. Nice to have freinds 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Your Welcome
"sparky stuff" I like it,,,, LOL,,,,,, 
"What one man can do a nother man can do also"... 
It's safe as long as long as the breaker is off...but it's always nice to have a mate to do it for you.  I love to stand by and use my finger and point and say fix that too bud, I do it to my son all the time   ....and my boss will say put that finger away NOW and leave him alone...  he will get it done without your help  ,he's a electrician also.


Bj


----------

